# Quiksilver Forever 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Pants Review.



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome review! The details and photos are very helpful. Nicely done, sir!

I picked up a non-Gore-Tex pair of Quiksilver pants, they had some with a short inseam. Most pants are too long for me and the bottoms end up getting trashed.


----------

